# What is your favourite website?



## quagmondo23 (Oct 3, 2007)

What is your favourite website? I'm sure everyone has one.
My favourite is probably ebay.


----------



## heyman421 (Oct 3, 2007)

i like deal sites

always looking for a bargain


----------



## littleblackxj (Oct 3, 2007)

Break.com


----------



## vroom_skies (Oct 3, 2007)

My favorite in terms of design is:
http://falcon-nw.com/

Bob


----------



## hermeslyre (Oct 4, 2007)

Either the Wikipedia or , I dunno, Mininova.


----------



## jedijeff123 (Oct 4, 2007)

ummmmm...........i think gamespot


----------



## brian (Oct 4, 2007)

THE BEST SITE EVER


----------



## patrickv (Oct 4, 2007)

brianmay27 said:


> THE BEST SITE EVER



haha, lol, i thought it was something else, hmmmm, mine would be anything related with Wallpapers and/or video games , don't have one specific though, but long ago i used to be a member of www.maxconsole.net
i didn't sign in for so long my account got closed


----------



## brian (Oct 4, 2007)

lol. i dont know i dont have one website i love the most. it is all different. rigth now it is this


----------



## Kabu (Oct 4, 2007)

I have 4 in no particular order:
deviantArt 
DTF
DVF
CF - you all know that address


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 4, 2007)

this has been around forever

www.zombo.com


----------



## patrickv (Oct 4, 2007)

tlarkin said:


> this has been around forever
> 
> www.zombo.com



hahahaha 
dude i was trying to wait for the site to actually show me some contents but all i hear is "*Zombo com, this is zombo com, welcom to ZOMBO COM*"

after all that thrash talking it says sign up for the Z news letter..lol

*edit* : and so i sign up for the Z news letter and i got this "*Sorry this is not working right now. ThankZ for your patience*."


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Oct 4, 2007)

LINK 


only joking... only joking


----------



## Trizoy (Oct 4, 2007)

http://ashleywhipple.blogspot.com/
sweeeeeet!


----------



## Cromewell (Oct 4, 2007)

> http://ashleywhipple.blogspot.com/
> sweeeeeet!


Some of those posts or whatever they are supposed to be called are hilarious.

I'm kind of partial to www.penny-arcade.com but www.homestarrunner.com is good too


----------



## Calibretto (Oct 4, 2007)

Probably Facebook cause I like to talk to friends I haven't seen in a while. Frick MySpace though. I hate MySpace.


----------



## Del (Oct 4, 2007)

GaiaOnline
Newegg
egg-xpert


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 5, 2007)

patrickv said:


> hahahaha
> dude i was trying to wait for the site to actually show me some contents but all i hear is "*Zombo com, this is zombo com, welcom to ZOMBO COM*"
> 
> after all that thrash talking it says sign up for the Z news letter..lol
> ...



Yeah, I think originally they wanted to have it be some sort of news group but it never took off.  I still laugh at that website.


----------



## The_Beast (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't really have a favorite but I will name some

CF
Bit-tech
XtremeSystems
Myspace
Facebook
Google 3D Warehouse
and Stumble


----------



## Remus (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm  favorite websites?

Google
Facebook
and deviantArt are the sites I use the most then gamespot I guess


----------



## epidemik (Oct 5, 2007)

umm cant post my favorite sites here....

JK JK

Gamespot is sweet.
Google and Wikipedia are lifesavers. Computer Forum also goes in that category.
Craigslist is fun but Ive only bought 1 thing from it lol.


----------



## Shane (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm mine would be

Computer forum (of course)
Interfacelift
youtube


----------



## haryodwi (Oct 6, 2007)

My favourite is Youtube.com

and of course Google!!!!

powerful tools!!!


----------



## Dilbert (Oct 6, 2007)

myspace
facebook
break
youtube
computerforum
bit-tech
woot
newegg


----------



## CJ7000 (Oct 6, 2007)

*favourite website*

i would say my favourite has to be youtube if your looking for football highlights, a music video or could do with cheering up theres loads of funny videos, it has everything to keep me entertained for hours


----------



## shenry (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd have to  say Computer Forum and Lifehacker


----------



## p5n32 (Oct 6, 2007)

www.ebay.com then www.youtube.com then google then www.biosau.t83.net and www.computerforum.com!!!!!!!


----------



## Punk (Oct 6, 2007)

I like my website (benjidela dot com)
Then CF
Xperteleven
Gmail
Panoramio
mugglenet


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu (Oct 6, 2007)

I visit Wikipedia frequently, Google is the answer to everything and eBay is great.


----------



## Remus (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh I completely forgot to mention youtube


----------



## spanky (Oct 6, 2007)

If I picked one.... I say Demonoid.com


----------



## brian (Oct 6, 2007)

i also forgot google. the best serch ever. also i like http://www.instructables.com/ love diy projects


----------



## Jabes (Oct 7, 2007)

theresthatguy said:


> If I picked one.... I say Demonoid.com



yea that and isohunt and tpb along with google, wiki, craigslist and ebay


----------



## Del (Oct 7, 2007)

CJ7000 said:


> i would say my favourite has to be youtube if your looking for football highlights, a music video or could do with cheering up theres loads of funny videos, it has everything to keep me entertained for hours



I'm sure watching each few seconds, over and over and over, while waiting hours for 1 out of 9 minutes to load can be entertaining for some people.


----------



## Fred42 (Oct 9, 2007)

Probably youtube, its counterpart youtubex  is also nice for downloading the videos that you watch.


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 9, 2007)

This site is old, been around for many years but as of recently (like 2 years ago maybe) it became a real good website

http://www.pandora.com


----------



## brian (Oct 9, 2007)

haha. i saw this on a site report i got from my work... yes we did monitor what people are doing. we had bad speed issue so we stuck a monitering computer on and some one was lissing to it.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Oct 10, 2007)

EBAYYYYYYYYYYYyy
CFFF
Hobbytalk
RCGroups
www.mrsimmons.net


----------

